# Tegu Seems to have lost his balance



## Duffster (Aug 7, 2012)

Today My Tegu was outside and was playing under the water hose while spraying the yard. All of a sudden it was like he had lost his balance and leaned to his left side and had a hard time walking straight. He will roll like a gator does sometimes to that side. Anyone ever seen anything like this? Thanks in advance for any help. The Vet cant see him until Thursday.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 8, 2012)

the only time iv seen my tegu roll was when he was compacted


----------



## chelvis (Aug 8, 2012)

I saw this with my caiman lizard, but the onset was not as sudden. It can happen with ear infections or inner ear issues.


----------



## Duffster (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you recall how it was healed or resolved


----------



## james.w (Aug 8, 2012)

There is a possibility of neurological issues if there were any chemicals/pesticides in the grass.


----------



## Duffster (Aug 8, 2012)

No chemicals or pesticides


----------



## chelvis (Aug 8, 2012)

for that case it was neither an ear or inner ear issue and was a fatal brain infection. Brain infections have a much more gradual showing of symptoms. 

James is right in it could be brought about by chemicals or be a neurological injury. Which out seeing the animal its hard to tell.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you feeding a lot of fish / shellfish?

Not sure of how it manifests in tegus but thiamine deficiency can cause balance issues in some reptiles.


----------

